# MBTI ISxx types, what is your MBTI and socionics types



## Sylas

Infinitely Fine said:


> Interesting that more ISTJs makes the jp switch than ISTPs.


Looking at the results from the other poll the J/P switch happens for most introverts ~70%. ISTP is the only type that's not following that pattern.

http://www.personalitycafe.com/soci...xx-types-what-your-mbti-socionics-type-3.html


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP, socionics ISFp


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Sylas said:


> Looking at the results from the other poll the J/P switch happens for most introverts ~70%. ISTP is the only type that's not following that pattern.
> 
> http://www.personalitycafe.com/soci...xx-types-what-your-mbti-socionics-type-3.html


One thing I have noticed IS types keep their types when converting from MB to Socionics more often than IN’s. I think it’s because the socionics Se is defined very differently.


----------



## Jaune

ISTP in MBTI.

Not completely sure about Socionics, but I'm leaning toward SLI and voted for it in the poll. SEI is also a possibility.


----------



## Indiana Jones Fan

I haven't voted in the poll yet, because I don't want to throw it off or anything, but I believe that I'm an ILI/INTp (with a dash of ESI/ISFj) in Socionics and an ISTJ in MBTI. I know it sounds like a weird combination, but those are just the type descriptions that I feel describe me best.


----------



## soop

I test ILI, but as you can see I clearly dont believe I am ILI. I'm still quite split between SLE and SLI.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

ISFJ / SEI (ISFp)


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Socionics is a mess from what I've seen. I'm probably an intuitive in the system and/or an extravert.


----------



## Rascal01

I’m an MBTI ISTP and have no knowledge of other methods of typing personality.


----------



## Sylas

Rascal01 said:


> I’m an MBTI ISTP and have no knowledge of other methods of typing personality.


You can take socionics tests here: https://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/showthread.php/44742-Socionics-Tests
It's advised to read through type descriptions b/c tests aren't always accurate.


----------



## Jaune

I've tested as EII, LII, LSI, and SLI.

Interestingly enough, when I've asked people to type me through questionnaires, I tend to be pegged as SEI. So that's what I've set as my type. Not a huge socionics person, though.


----------



## Bunniculla

New to socionics, I got LII-INTj (whatever that means). I'm only familiar with MBTI and Enneagram and I am an ISxJ/type 6 in those theories, respectively.


----------



## Elwinz

That would be INTP equivalent of MBTI

ISTJ 6 in MBTI. I am not gomna label myself without proper research in socionics, but SLI is probably the one. Done 2 tests got SLI and LSE


----------



## Bunniculla

Elwinz said:


> That would be INTP equivalent of MBTI


INTP? Wow crazy lol.


----------



## Varyafiriel

I‘d say it‘s the equivalent of INTJ. It‘s a misconception that Socionic Ti = MBTI Ti.


----------



## Sylas

Bunniculla said:


> INTP? Wow crazy lol.


LII-INTj has valued functions of Ti,Ne,Si, and Fe
INTP has valued functions of Ti,Ne,Si and Fe - same ones - which is how most Socionics LIIs are also INTPs in MBTI

This doesn't look to have been updated, but you can see the results for the polls here: 
*MBTI-Socionics Conversion Polls*


----------



## Varyafiriel

This poll is useless. Most people who voted here, knew about the theory of the j/p-switch and think, the functions and IE are the same. But almost 90% of the people, who identify clearly as INFJ in MBTI, and take a socionic test for the first time, get INFj as a result. Than somebody tells them: „you can‘t be INFj, because these two types use different functions“. And without further asking, they think they are and INFp (because of the functions). And that is the only thing this poll shows. It doesn‘t show, that INFJ is INFp.


----------



## Kn0wB34

Given that this thread started in 2014 with many bumps, another bump won't hurt. 

5w6 ISTP here. 
I find that people seem to love lumping the ISTP 9w8s (and 8w9s) with SLI then sometimes ISTP 6w5 with LSI. As a 5w6, I always test as LSI or ILI. I find LSI a bit too rigid for my liking. I wouldn't find it too far fetched for me to be an intuitive sociotype based on my Enneagram. I mean I've even seen several INTPs typed as SLI (INTP Type 9s particularly). Either way, I find this system to be confusing and understudied for certain MBTI-enneagram variations at times.


----------



## shotgunfingers

I test INTP consistently under MBTI, but under socionics the only viable option is SLI due to PolR & model A. Its also the only type where most of the Reinin dichotomies fit & I have a rahter antagonistic relationship with all Beta quadra types along with clear preferences for Fi>Fe, Te>Ti, Si>Se and Ne>Ni.

I'm pretty sure I'm ISTP under MBTI, just a non risktaking one. Generally I'm a very cautious & deliberate guy who overthinks and sucks at Fe.

Enneagram type 6w7.. natural troubleshooter and skeptic.


----------



## miu.chan

My friend is SLE-Ti and he tested as INFJ in mbti lol. At least he got the right quadra...


----------



## Suntide

ISFJ in MBTI, most likely SEI / ISFp in socionics. Definitely alpha quadra, if not alpha, then delta. Not a gamma AT ALL, so ISFj is out. But I don't really fit very well into the socionics system, in any case.


----------



## shotgunfingers

Suntide said:


> ISFJ in MBTI, most likely SEI / ISFp in socionics. Definitely alpha quadra, if not alpha, then delta. Not a gamma AT ALL, so ISFj is out. But I don't really fit very well into the socionics system, in any case.


Here, have a dichotomy calculator: Sociotypograph 

Dichotomies here: https://www.sociotype.com/socionics/dichotomies/

I suggest having a look at your PolR function. Sei are Te PolR:

"SEIs may have difficulty adapting themselves to tasks in which they are expected to make judgments about the efficiency or effectiveness of a process, or tasks requiring them to evaluate or assimilate a large amount of factual information. They are prone to be uninterested in synthesizing the productive, technical, or methodological details of a situation, instead preferring to focus on their own experience and the emotional environment around them. They may see individuals who are highly attuned to processing and disseminating factual information dry, harsh, or inconsiderate. They may be skeptical and hesitant if proactively engaged or asked for feedback, particularly if the project does not relate to their personal knowledge or experience. They are equally inclined to be skeptical of others' claims of knowledge or expertise if not derived from direct personal experience, but from other sources such as books and the like.

SEIs are often highly disinclined to engage in productive tasks, and may be inclined to react to "responsible" individuals or environments as overly somber, cold, or dull. They often see the hustle and bustle of working concerns to be insignificant, preferring to focus on their own comfort and friendships."

:3 yw

ESI Ne PolR:

"ESIs often especially dislike uncertainty and have a tendency to vigilantly prepare for any and all extenuating circumstances. They may have difficulty coping with unforeseen changes or with particularly indecisive individuals, instead preferring a lifestyle of stability and continuity -- though many ESIs have developed more adaptive styles for dealing with such situations. They may feel discouraged, confused and lacking in their autonomy if they have to consider and keep track of large range of possible outcomes; instead, they may prefer a more direct and linear synopsis of what is likely to happen.

In general, ESIs prefer solution-oriented, pragmatic advice and insights to abstract or theoretical material. They may have difficulty following or comprehending theoretical or associative tangents with no apparent practical basis. They are often rather straightforward and grounded in nature, and may have little interest or proficiency in dealing with overly conceptual perspectives. They may respond to many situations with the strategy of hard work and diligence, as opposed to innovative or conceptually novel modes of working.

ESIs can have a tendency to see issues of morals or personal character in black and white. They may often act as though viscerally certain of their moral positions and character judgments, and may be dismissive of attempts to contextualize situations ethically, instead seeing others as clearly responsible for their actions and reprehensible."


----------



## Suntide

@shotgunfingers

Thanks, I vaguely recall seeing this website a long time ago. I picked 4 or 5 of them that I related to (with everything else I didn't really relate to either option tbh) and it matched me to Victor Hugo (ESE). I've considered it before, but I think ESE is a bit, uh, _much_ for me, hehe. Though I am a fan of Victor Hugo, so I'll take it as a compliment. Something about how socionics is so oddly specific has always made it kind of hard for me to relate much to any of the types.

I do have a friend who studies socionics who has tried to figure me out in the past. She thought at some point that I was Ti PolR, but then decided Ti Suggestive made more sense for me or something. I sent her a message a couple minutes ago asking what she thought, and she says that I fit PolR Te, PolR Ni, and PolR Ti to varying extents. As for me, I still can't entirely wrap my head around what all that means without looking it up. So much to memorize. Lol

Most of my trouble understanding socionics is likely due to poor translations. I'll have to find some more updated stuff that sounds less robotic and give it another go.


----------



## shotgunfingers

Suntide said:


> @shotgunfingers
> 
> Thanks, I vaguely recall seeing this website a long time ago. I picked 4 or 5 of them that I related to (with everything else I didn't really relate to either option tbh) and it matched me to Victor Hugo (ESE). I've considered it before, but I think ESE is a bit, uh, _much_ for me, hehe. Though I am a fan of Victor Hugo, so I'll take it as a compliment. Something about how socionics is so oddly specific has always made it kind of hard for me to relate much to any of the types.
> 
> I do have a friend who studies socionics who has tried to figure me out in the past. She thought at some point that I was Ti PolR, but then decided Ti Suggestive made more sense for me or something. I sent her a message a couple minutes ago asking what she thought, and she says that I fit PolR Te, PolR Ni, and PolR Ti to varying extents. As for me, I still can't entirely wrap my head around what all that means without looking it up. So much to memorize. Lol
> 
> Most of my trouble understanding socionics is likely due to poor translations. I'll have to find some more updated stuff that sounds less robotic and give it another go.


Hmm, maybe a visual aide might help?


----------



## Suntide

shotgunfingers said:


> Hmm, maybe a visual aide might help?
> 
> (pictures)


Are there more of those?? I'm curious to see what they put for the rest of the types. Out of those 3, I can't really say I see much resemblance to myself in any of them Q~Q


----------



## shotgunfingers

Suntide said:


> Are there more of those?? I'm curious to see what they put for the rest of the types. Out of those 3, I can't really say I see much resemblance to myself in any of them Q~Q


I made a thread on the socionics forums wit all the images: https://www.personalitycafe.com/soc...socionics-types-visual-aide.html#post43931913


----------



## Suntide

Update: Had a voice chat with my socionics studying friend's other socionics studying friends. They unanimously decided pretty quickly I was ESE. I still have to look into it more before I conclude anything.


----------



## shotgunfingers

Suntide said:


> Update: Had a voice chat with my socionics studying friend's other socionics studying friends. They unanimously decided pretty quickly I was ESE. I still have to look into it more before I conclude anything.


You have to remember that in socionics introversion and extroversion does not necesserily mean being sociable, so if you are ESE and not that "extroverted" its completely ok.

Hugo is a cool type:


----------



## Suntide

shotgunfingers said:


> You have to remember that in socionics introversion and extroversion does not necesserily mean being sociable, so if you are ESE and not that "extroverted" its completely ok.


Yeah, that was one of the things her friends explained to me when they were explaining why they thought ESE for me. I've noticed a good number of people in her server that type as an introvert in MBTI but an extrovert in socionics and vice versa. Makes sense to me!



> Hugo is a cool type:
> 
> (picture)


Most importantly, Hugo is super cute in all of those pictures! Lol


----------

